
Ask HN: How to get to HN Front page - casper345
meta
======
tomhoward
Post interesting content!

If you think something's really good and is getting ignored (there is
randomness as to what gets upvoted) email the moderators (hn@ycombinator.com)
and if they agree it's good they'll put it in the second-chance queue.

